# Planning a 2nd pg with IC



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

We are beyond blessed to have our DS despite an emergency cervical stitch at 25w and bed rest for the remainder of the pg but I am wanting to try for a sibling. 


What are other peoples experiences with a 2nd cervical stitch pg and a toddler? I can't imagine not being able to lift anything heavy (like DS!) and even today I had to lug him in his buggy up some stairs -- that would be absolutely out the question if I were pg. 


My pg was so filled with fraught that I was in a constant state of panic from beginning to end. I'm not sure if I could handle thinking that with every strain or lifting DS up on a swing I would be jeopardizing the pg. 


Has anyone any sound advice? Deb? How did you do it?!?


mayve xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Mayve,

Have you though about asking for a transabdominal cerclage rather than a vaginal cerclage. The TAC is supposed to mean that you will not require bedrest and has a great success rate. I am under the care of a Mr Farquharson at Liverpool Woman's Hospital and he takes nhs referals. Just a thought.
x


----------

